
Startup in Dental EHR looking for a technical cofounder - aminpashas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3ZAQvx9O5U&t=2s
======
aminpashas
Hi, I'm a dentist and MBA grad from Haas looking for a technical cofounder for
my startup Smile Standard, we currently have $2 M revenue and I'm actively
fundraising.

